# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart shoes >  Lechal, smart shoes, interactive haptic footwear, Ducere Technologies

## Airicist

Developer - Ducere Technologies

lechal.com/fallpreventioninsoles

youtube.com/@lechal5253

facebook.com/mylechal

twitter.com/MyLechal

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 11, 2014




> We believe that technology should integrate into one's life without the hassle of a being a device. Watch the video to know more..

----------


## Airicist

LECHAL - World's first haptic shoes 

Published on Jun 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Lechal - Latest wearable gadget 2017

Published on Sep 6, 2017




> Lechal is world's first haptic footwear that enables GPS navigation & fitness tracking at your feet.

----------


## Airicist

Lechal - Make your shoes smart

Published on Mar 31, 2018




> Lechal (lay-chull, "Take me along" in Hindi) is an innovative piece of wearable technology, designed to smoothly integrate into the everyday. To put it quite simply, Lechal is smart footwear. It’s the world’s first wearable tech for the feet and incorporates haptic technology. It allows you to navigate hands-free and also tracks your fitness metrics.

----------

